# PaSRBA Convention Results



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 5, 2007)

So I got back from the show yesterday evening.Wow was I beat but a great show. My little dutch buck got 1st out of 9. I was sooooo psyched! He almost did it again in the specialty, but pulled 2nd. The judge said he hated to do it but he's got one uber long stop but all in all he said I've a great little buck. i'm goign to keep showing him and see how he fills out. I've decided to call him Tron. His sister did pretty well too, she got like a 3rd and a 4th or somrething I don't remember. Everyone will have to post their showresults here when they get them in the mail! I'll attach a pic of Tron in here too. 

Also for those who didn't go or couldn't make it, here's a walk-throught our of the wool room: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIFjXP6n2Lg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIFjXP6n2Lg[/ame]
And a walk-through tour of the Open Show room, most of it anyways. IT was hard to move around in there. They made an announcement on Saturday morning saying we weren't allowed ot have chairs and stuff because there just was no room! I guess they got over 200 Flemish Giants in and obviously that would take up a lot of space. How much does the average Flemish weigh? Like 20 pounds? 20 X 200 = 4,000. 2 TONS worth of bunny.Is that frickcredible or what? :[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8EZAeHZYBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8EZAeHZYBc[/ame]

And here is my exclusive Interview with Pam Nock (My Enderby IslandRabbits are inthe background):[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDpGTFAFqRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDpGTFAFqRg[/ame]


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 5, 2007)

I wish I could have gone - I understand that there were 96 lionheads shown and that the juniors were just outstanding....and that competition at Lionhead Nationals is going tobe very very tough.

Peg

Edited to add: Congrats on your buck!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 5, 2007)

Well you live in Texas. I'm sure the Lionheads down there are outrageous due to Bob Whitman being in the general area. 

And thanks! I'll tell Tron you think he has a hot bod.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 5, 2007)

Bob Whitman got out of lionheads about two years ago...I bought some of the last of his stock (talk about a stupid move). His stuff was more of the "imported" look....long in body...just....yeah! The standard has changed a lot since Bob brought lionheads in - the old lionheads were like 5-7 pounds I think...

I'd have to say that after doing lots of researching - probably thebest lionheads are on the East Coast and in the Pacific NW. There arelots of breeders in those areas who are working to improve the breed.

Of course, I've seen major differences in my babies from one and two generations ago....

Peg*

JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Well you live inTexas. I'm sure the Lionheads down there are outrageous due to BobWhitman being in the general area.
> 
> And thanks! I'll tell Tron you think he has a hot bod.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow, Bob was so into Lionheads, I didnt' think he would ever sell out. Dork.
And he charged so much for his lionheads I would have though they were awesome. 

There is a really good breeder near me so I hear. I dont' know too much about LH, I don't like them too much, myself. Her nameis...Judi.....uh...Amon? Maybe? 
http://www.peacelane.com

I've spoken to hera few times, she's cool. She's one of the founding peoples of the whole lionhead thing.


----------



## mambo101 (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting the videos. I'm really looking forward to the Ohio Convention in May now.:elephant:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 5, 2007)

I also took this very confused picture of Pam Nock. 

She claimed inthe video she was ''picking her nose'' but I can testify that she wasn't. Once I scratched my nose during a group picture when I was little and after the flash the woman taking the pic was like "Oh,weety don't pick your nose, ok?'' and everyone laughed at me. 

I told her she can take a picture of me ''picking my nose'' but we kinda forgot. So out of fairness i'm going to post a picture of me gold diggin'.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 6, 2007)

I noticed that she never said anything about how cool your rabbits are... she just laughed. onder:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 6, 2007)

Don't worry. Pam Nock thinks my rabbits own. When I start the Jesse's rabbit fan club, I will offer her the president's position. 

I think she was just too much in shock and awe to even speak shortly after I asked.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 6, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## pamnock (Feb 6, 2007)

Just for the record - the Enderbys were awesome! We talked about them and played with them for a longtime. Thanks so much Jesse for bringing them over!I took a lot of photos and will get them up on this thread today or tomorrow. 

PA Convention was great! I spent most of the day Saturday judging the Mini Lop specialty and Sunday doing the open Holland Lop specialty. 

Matthew had a blast - he won PaSRBA 2007 Lord, won breed ID for his division, gota trophy for BOS with his Belgian Hare, won the 6/8 New Zealand buck class and got some 1sts with his Dwarf Hotots. 

We're all exhausted and sick now - but had a great weekend!



Pam


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 6, 2007)

Kool videos. Looks like it was alot of fun.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 6, 2007)

Total blast at PA convention. Is Matthew having fun or what??? :jumpforjoy:


----------



## pamnock (Feb 6, 2007)

Good photo of Jesse. Too bad I had my camera set wrong and it's a little blurry :X


----------



## pamnock (Feb 6, 2007)

Then Enderby Rabbits totally rocked . . .


----------



## pamnock (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey - forgot to say congrats on that awesome Dutch Jesse!

Pam

Our Mid-Atlantic Dwarf Hotot club booth and the awards that I made for the Dwarf Hotot Spec. show . . .


----------



## pamnock (Feb 6, 2007)

Royalty court. Lord Matthew is in the front row . . .


----------



## pamnock (Feb 6, 2007)

The drive to the show. A 22ft. Statue of Liberty replica in the middle of the Susquehanna River in Pennsylvania . . .


----------



## pamnock (Feb 6, 2007)

Judge Sam Rizzo at the Checkeredtable. (I was at the table to his left waiting for the MiniLop specialty to start) . . .


----------



## pamnock (Feb 6, 2007)

Matthew when we first arrived at the show . . .


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 6, 2007)

Matthew is very cute.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 6, 2007)

Matthew - very excited after winning Lord contest . . .


----------



## pamnock (Feb 6, 2007)

Matthew and his partner-in-crime, Sydney, at the PaSRBA banquet . . .


----------



## pamnock (Feb 6, 2007)

Judge Eric Stewart just posted a bunch of photos on his site . . .

http://www.highergroundfarm.com/Shows05.htm

Eric has given permission to copy and use the PaSRBA photos for newsletters if anyone needs them.



Pam


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 6, 2007)

Haha Mathew looks like he just discovered caffein.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 6, 2007)

Was Betty Chu at the paSRBA Convention or were those photos from another show? i've always wanted to meet her. 

ERic judging the BIS Angora....he looks absolutely....confused....


----------



## pamnock (Feb 6, 2007)

Betty Chu photos were from another show. This years PaSRBA photos are at the top of the page -there's a line where they end andother shows begin.There are also some 2006 PaSRBA photos near the bottom of the page -there's a picture of Matthew in last years royalty court.

Nope - Eric wasn't confused. Just talking.He's an awesome Angora judge.

Matthew always appears to be on massive doses of caffeine LOL

Pam


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 6, 2007)

I think i'll need to do an exclusive interview with Matthew next year.

"So...what is your view on caffein? Good or bad during a rabbit show?"


----------



## pamnock (Feb 6, 2007)

My husband said he couldn't keep up with Matthew, so he just stood in the middle of the room as Matthew zoomed by him every so often.

Pam


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 6, 2007)

Great photos you guys! Pam you look lovely in that confused pic.

Jesse, I would say you looked great too, but you already know that!

Are your enderby's hard to get into production? A friend here in NZ hasbeen trying to breed her lot for ages now and the don't seem to be producing many offspring.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 6, 2007)

*minilops wrote: *


> Great photos you guys! Pam you look lovely in that confused pic.




I'm always confused LOL

Matthew loved me on youtube - he thought that was pretty funny.The guy making the bunny ears over my head was Larry Washburn. He's VP of our regional Ohio Holland Lop club and also the father of Heather Washburn, one of the top Holland Lop youth breeders in the country.

Lots of fun people in rabbits - we always have a great time.The Chesapeake Bay Holland club folk are a total blast - I love to judge for that club (I did their specialty on Sunday).

Pam


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 6, 2007)

I just bred my Enderbies for the first time onJan 18th. I had Pam palpate Umbra at convention and she said to breed her again. But both my Enderbies somehow picked up snuffles at convention so i'm waiting for them to recover from that before I breed again. I think it just may have been too cold when I bred her the first time, and the sperm got dead. 

So I have them both in my room now, Umbra threw an absolute fit when I fed her, throwing around her food bowl and putting her front legs in it and sliding around the cage, making such a racket.

I quickly looked for a toy or ball I could give her to vent with and all I found was this happy meal toy...a little stuffed Garfield. So I gave her that. She grabbed him by the spine and stuck him to the wall.Literally...I hadn't realized he was magnetic. That seemed to confuse her to she immediately did a flop and passed out for a nap....she's been cuddling with Garfield all night an day now, I can't seperate them.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 6, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote:*


> But both my Enderbies somehow picked up snuffle sat convention so i'm waiting for them to recover from that before I breed again.




I think it's likely they stressed from the sudden cold snap.It's unlikely they picked up a viral infection at convention because they showed symptoms the first day.

Pam


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 6, 2007)

They've been indoors though the entire time, even before convention. And I thought snuffles was caused by poor venthillation, but was also contagious. 

They didn't show symptoms until Sunday evening and I first noticed itwhen I brought them to your table when my buck gave a sneeze. The doe was fine then until the next day when I woke up, both my buck and doe were sneezing. 

Between my mother snoring like a bear, and my sister's nose whistling so loud it sounded like she could call a pack of dogs from across the state, and my buck sneezing and throwing his food around, I didn't sleep much.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 6, 2007)

"Starlight" was also there. Any photos to share Sharon?

Pam


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 6, 2007)

I ran into Sharon at the Dutch table. Yay


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Feb 7, 2007)

Sorry guys, haven't been here much since I got back.Any spare time is spent putting Triple Antibiotic on my rabbit that got bit at the show.Thanks for the help Pam.You have NO IDEA how much this helped. So far it looks good, no signs of infection. I am still mad about it but at least he stands a chance of it not coming in black.I'll post pics of him later. 

At least he won Best Black Dutch and was up for Best of Breed when it happened. No, he didn't win.Overall, though, I hada great time. Couldn't believe how different the judging was from show to show. I had the two shows sponsered by PaSRBAand 2 dutch specialty shows and 2 jersey wooly specialty shows. Some of my rabbits were so varied in the shows while others did about the same in all 4 shows. 

I won Best Blue Dutch on Sat.under Briony Barnes with a 3 month old junior doe. That was awesome! Won Best Black Dutch on Sun. under Paul Jurgelonis. He loves my little buck and he felt awful after he got bit. 

In the Woolies, I won Best Agouti and a couple of Best Opposite Agouti's with my Senior Buck (different shows). He also won Best Wool on Sunday. 

So except for my buck getting bit and oh, yes, should mention my mother(who knows NOTHING about showing Jerseys) getting bit in the hand, I say that we had a great time...lol

Sorry I didn't have more time to talk to you, Jesse and Pam, with my two breeds up twice each day and my friends Himalayans, I was BUSY! Wow, never did so much running around all day! Hopefully we'll be at the same show again soon.It was nice to meet you both! I also met Roger L (RAL Rabbitry). We both run into each other at the shows but never fully introduced ourselves as being on the forum. Hopefully he will come and tell us how he did.

Sharon

BTW, Jesse, you do have some nice Dutch!


----------



## pamnock (Feb 7, 2007)

Sharon,

Keep us up-to-date on how your Dutch is doing. I'm hoping that keeping a little antibiotic ointment or vaseline on it will helpto prevent dark spots/hairs.

It was a busy weekend, but we had a lot of fun. Still recovering - Matthew came down with a bad cold today 

Pam


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 7, 2007)

*Why thank you! You're the second person to tell me that this weekend. This is the first show where people have actually complimented my herd. I kinda feel like i'm getting somewhere now. I hope I can rock convention next year!



Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


> BTW, Jesse, you do have some nice Dutch!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 7, 2007)

I love that running table.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 7, 2007)

Its a sweet table, you might say.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 7, 2007)

Should have seen the Checkereds going OVER the fence on Sunday - they were insane.

Pam


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Feb 7, 2007)

I saw them do it! They were so funny.I was trying to write for the dutch and I kept staring at the checkereds that John Soper (dutch judge) kept having to wait forme.....sorry...lol.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL They kept distracting me while I was judging Hollands - I kept turning around to see what the heck was going on :shock:



Pam


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 7, 2007)

Well with that said, there's no real purpose to having the fence then. 

Hmmmm... scratching that idea to give to my club.

I always havea fear when writing forCheckereds!Those little buggers squirt when they urinate!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 7, 2007)

*My brother used to do that when he was a baby. Everyone would argue over who was changing him. 




Dwarf_Angel04 wrote: *


> I always havea fear when writing forCheckereds!Those little buggers squirt when they urinate!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 7, 2007)

*pamnock wrote:*


> They kept distracting me while I was judging Hollands -


Ooh... trying to influence a judge. 

Thanksforall the pictures andlinks. Can't wait forournext Show (Feb.17).
Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## pamnock (Feb 7, 2007)

I won't be venturing out again until the Michigan State Convention.

Pam


----------



## Haley (Feb 7, 2007)

Ooh, when is that??


----------



## mambo101 (Feb 7, 2007)

According to the ARBA web site it is March 3&amp; 4 in East Lansing. Exactly where it is held it doesn't say.The Michigan State Rabbit Breeders site is seriously outdated.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 7, 2007)

Michigan State University

Ag Pavilion

4301 Farm Lane

East Lansing, MI

I'll only be there judging on Saturday - then heading to Lebanon, OH to judge on Sunday.

Pam


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 7, 2007)

*
*Uh...Haley...
You're supposed to come to Lionhead Nationals so I can sneak some bunnies out to your car...

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Peg*

Haley wrote: *


> Ooh, when is that??


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 7, 2007)

Ooh, when's the Lebanon Ohio show and where is it at? 

-JAK


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *
> *Uh...Haley...
> You're supposed to come to Lionhead Nationals so I can sneak some bunnies out to your car...
> 
> ...


If I go...what about my car?


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 8, 2007)

Majority of Ohio shows are held at their county fairgrounds. Lebanon will held on March 4th at the Warren County Fairgrounds. 


> JAK Rabbitry* wrote:
> 
> *Ooh, when's the Lebanon Ohio show and where is it at?
> 
> -JAK


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 8, 2007)

Hehe...Pam, this is what we have to do pretty much all the time with our Emily...LOL!!

She's such a huge ball of energy...it's crazy!! 
*
pamnock wrote: *


> My husband said he couldn'tkeep up with Matthew, so he just stood in the middle of the room asMatthew zoomed by him every so often.
> 
> Pam


----------



## pamnock (Feb 8, 2007)

More PaSRBA photos . . .

http://www.geocities.com/pamnock/Pasrba07.pdf


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 9, 2007)

Awwww!! Familiar faces.  
Lookslike the crew was having ablast! 


*pamnock wrote: *


> More PaSRBA photos . . .
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/pamnock/Pasrba07.pdf


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Feb 9, 2007)

Sorry, a little late posting but I am still trying to recover from the show.

What a great show!! It was a pleasure meeting Pam and seeing Sharon

and her beautiful Dutch rabbits.

Pam, the little otter buck that I showed you with the missing fur on his

ears took a leg on Sunday with his his new youth owner. I guess the

missing fur didn't stop him. 

I was very happy with the outcome of the 4 shows. My black otter buck

got two more legs and granded with a total of four legs. My red buck

got 3 legs and by the 4th show was sick of the whole thing so he wouldn't

pose anymore. My broken doe got her 3rd BOV leg which was no easy feat

considering the level of competition and4 other rabbits got legs over the

weekend. This show was my first time showing out of New England and I

will definately go back next year. 

Roger


----------



## pamnock (Feb 9, 2007)

Roger,

Glad to hear how well you did and very glad to hear you'll be coming back!

Pam


----------

